# Downhill oder Enduro? als Frau?



## kunterbunterast (27. Mai 2014)

Liebe Biker !! Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mit downhill anfangen soll.
War am Semmering zuschauen und ich will auch!!  Ich fahre zuhause bei uns im Wald, springen kann ich nicht, weiß auch nicht, ob vielleicht ein Enduro-Bike besser für mich geeignet wäre, da man ja damit rauf und auch runter fahren kann und mit dem downhill nur bergab! Was is für Anfang geeignet - ist ja nicht so dass man sofort wie ein profi hinunter fährt!
habts ihr Tipps, freue mich über jede Antwort die hilfreich ist!!


----------



## scylla (27. Mai 2014)

Die erste Überlegung aus meiner Sicht wäre:
bist du bereit, immer wenn du Radfahren willst, auf einen Shuttle angewiesen zu sein? Also Biken im Wesentlichen nur am Wochenende und mit Anfahrt in den Bikepark? Am Homespot dann nur schiebend bergauf?
Falls die Antwort mit "nein" ausfällt, dann wäre ein Enduro oder was ähnliches, das auch einigermaßen angenehm selbst auf den Berg zu bewegen ist, die richtigere Wahl. Ansonsten sind zwei Räder immer besser als eins - aber das kommt mit der Zeit sowieso 

Mein Rat:
Als Anfängerin wirst du mit einem "Enduro" (was auch immer man heutzutage darunter versteht… also ca. 160mm Federweg, abfahrtsorientierte Geometrie, die sich trotzdem noch angenehm hochtreten lässt) sicher nicht eingeschränkt sein in Sachen Abfahrtsperformance. Damit kannst du dich genauso gut ans Springen etc rantasten… und wenn du dann rausfinden solltest, dass du doch nicht nur rumhüpfen willst, dann kannst du damit auch gut "Touren". Mit einem Downhillbike legst du dich halt sofort auf eine Richtung fest, ohne zu wissen, ob du dabei bleiben wirst. Ein Enduro kann mehr oder weniger alles, wenn auch vielleicht alles nicht ganz so gut wie ein darauf spezialisiertes Bike. Außerdem ist ein Downhillbike meistens schwerer und sperriger, Enduros sind leichter und wendiger. Für den Anfang macht ein leichteres und agileres Rad die Sache einfacher. Ich würde daher zum Enduro greifen. Wenn du dann rausfindest, dass du eh die meiste Zeit in Bikeparks verbringst, kannst du dir ja in ein paar Jahren immer noch was noch abfahrtslastigeres zulegen.

Was ich bisher nicht verstehe: was hat das Geschlecht mit der Frage zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (27. Mai 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/downhill-oder-enduro-als-frau.704657/#post-12022030


----------



## MrsBergamont (27. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr ein Enduro geholt und fahre damit sowohl Bikeparks als auch Touren. Wenn man oft in Bikeparks oder Flowtrail unterwegs ist merkt man nach ner Zeit dass man besser viel als weniger Federweg hätte 
Aber ich will auch nicht komplett aufs bergauf fahren verzichten.

Mein Tipp:
Wenn du nicht weisst, ob DH was für dich ist, hol dir erstmal ein Enduro mit viel Federweg. Einen Downhiller kannst du immernoch holen.


----------



## 00helga (27. Mai 2014)

Ich stimme den anderen zu: Hol dir erstmal ein Enduro... mit den Rädern bist heute meist schon sehr gut bedient als Anfängerin.  Ich persönlich habe zwar auch nur mit einem DH-Rad angefangen, aber würde wenn ich es jetzt anfangen würde auch ein Enduro kaufen.


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Mai 2014)

Enduro!


----------



## Votec Tox (27. Mai 2014)

Natürlich kann man mit einem richtigen Bergabrad - ich vermeide hier mal bewußt Downhillrad - auch bergauf fahren, auch unter der Woche .
Man kann mit einem kleinen Gurt die Gabel runterzurren, man muß eine entsprechende Sattelsütze haben und ein Rad, dessen Sitzwinkel nicht zu extrem nach hinten geht und man muß eventuell die Schaltung anpassen.
Ein Rad, daß wenn es bezahlbar bleiben soll, vielleicht mind. 17 oder gar über 18 kg wiegt.
ABER: es zieht Dir sämtliche Körner aus den Muskeln 
Da paßt auch die Frage "als Frau" oder besser gesagt als "leichter Mensch" 
Und fahre dann nur mit Leidensgenossen oder allein Dein Tempo hoch, niemals mit normalen Mtbs zusammen 

Falls Du mehr Spaß hast an der Leichtigkeit in der Ebene, am Beschleunigen, am mal eben an den Wurzel abdrücken usw. und das alles nicht nur im Steilhang bergab, dann würde ich auf einen leichten Freerider oder auch ein sog. "Achtung Neues Modewort" Hardenduro  zurückgreifen (Bin mal gespannt wann das Wort "Hardenduro" wirklich zu den MtBlern rüberschwappt).

Ich habe mir am WE ein Ergänzungsradl zu meinem Oldschool Bergabrad (18,1 kg, USD-Gabel, 200mm Federweg, hohe Front, hohes Tretlager,, kaiserliche Reifen) geholt, das hat immerhin 180mm Federweg, wiegt aber erträgliche 14,8 kg, ebenso mit Geoverstellung zum hochkurbeln, es ist viel straffer im Fahrwerk und ich finde es deckt alles gut ab, kein Spezialist, aber ein spaßiger Alleskönner (außer CC-Rennen ).
Mit so einem leichten Freerider kannst Du herausfinden ob und was für ein Spezialrad Du irgendwann mal brauchst.


----------



## scylla (27. Mai 2014)

Mein Mann hat auch mal versucht, unter den verdutzten Blicken der gesamten Liftschlange, ein Demo den Berg hochzutreten. Weit ist er nicht gekommen, und er hat's auch nicht nochmal versucht 

Klar kann man einen Downhiller auch den Berg hochkurbeln. Ob's Spaß macht ist halt wieder was anderes. Und das sagt jemand, der am Tourenrad einen Supertacky-Reifen am Heck für was normales hält


----------



## kunterbunterast (27. Mai 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Was ich bisher nicht verstehe: was hat das Geschlecht mit der Frage zu tun?




danke für deine antwort  
Naja weil ich denke dass nicht so viele frauen downhill fahren


----------



## kunterbunterast (27. Mai 2014)

Danke für eure ausführlichen tipps  jz kann ich dann bald loslegen. Ich denke es wird ein enduro, werd mir im bikeshop auch nochmal alles genau ansehen. Danke nochmal


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Mai 2014)

kunterbunterast schrieb:


> danke für deine antwort
> Naja weil ich denke *dass nicht so viele frauen downhill fahren*


 
Was mit 'Downhill' gemeint ist, kann ja sehr stark variieren   Aber ich gebe zu, als wir in Braunlage im Bikepark waren, waren wir die einzige Frauen ohne männliche Begleitung unterwegs (Der Junge, der mitkommen wollte, musste arbeiten  - so wir sind alleine hingefahren.) So hatten wir über 2 Tage nur 2 Frauen auf der Piste dort gesehen. Ich sag dazu, weder ich noch @riotgrrrl waren mit DH Bikes unterwegs. Sind aber alle Strecken gefahren und riotgrrrl ist auch einiges gesprungen. Also, auch mit einem Freerider oder AM kann Frau _*viel*_ fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrsBergamont (28. Mai 2014)

Genauso wichtig wie das Rad ist auch die Fahrtechnik. Wenn du vorher noch nie was in die Richtung gefahren bist:
Mein Tipp, besuch zusammen mit deinem Rad dann gleich einen Fahrtechnikkurs, einen Enduro oder Gravity 1 Kurs. Oder es gibt auch gute Bike Schulen, die einem ein Rad leihen können für die Fahrstunde, da kannst du dann gleich mal testen, was es mal für ein Bike werden könnte.


----------



## swe68 (28. Mai 2014)

*Hallo @kunterbunterast 
Crossposting ist in diesem Forum (wie in jedem anderen Forum auch) unerwünscht.
Normalerweise würde ich jetzt beide Threads löschen, aber da Du neu bist, biete ich Dir an, einen von beiden zu sperren.
Bitte teile mir hier mit, welchen der beiden Threads Du weiterführen willst - diesen oder den mit dem gleichen Thema im DDD-Forum.
Danke. -swe68*


----------



## swe68 (30. Mai 2014)

Hier geht es weiter.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/downhill-oder-enduro-als-frau.704657/#post-12026813


----------

